# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  methandrostenolone

## riskybusiness

Moved

----------


## riskybusiness

can anyone help me , i know the pics are shit but has anyone even seen these before, all comments apreciated

----------


## MichaelCC

... why did you put your thread to the "Pictures of Legit Steroids " part, even you don't know anything about your stuff ?

----------


## riskybusiness

> ... why did you put your thread to the "Pictures of Legit Steroids" part, even you don't know anything about your stuff ?


There are several questions in the same vain on this thread! However I moved it last night.

----------

